# Restless Legs Syndrome



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Anyone else suffer from this? I've had it since I was small, never been able to do anything to help it other than stretch the hell outta my legs. I told my doctor once I feel like i want to rip my leg open, pull out the muscle, tie it to the back of a car and stretch it....


ANYHOO i just started taking these herbal thingies called Antistax, and so far they seem to be helping a little bit.
*


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2008)

I have it, too, bex. It hasn't been bad lately, but I can't tell you the number of times I cannot sleep because I have to lay there and just stretch them and stretch them. It's one of those things you can't not do. It's like this weird, fucked up imperative. Bleh. I also have fibromyalgia and lymphedema, so I don't know if those conditions exacerbate it or not. In any case, I can empathize with you, bex.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2008)

Bexy and Tina, I have been tormented with restless leg syndrome for almost ten years now. I was having the twitches and tingles long before they started talking about it on TV. Back then, I did find relief using over-the-counter pills called "Leg Cramps". Problem is they stopped selling them for a while because the main ingredient was quinine and it was tied to heart problems in the users. (Quinine was also used as an anti-malaria drug.)

Well, my internal medicine doctor prescribed quinine pills for me and I took those for several years with no ill-effects (plus I never did catch malaria). Then when Requip hit the marketplace, I tried it and it works even better. Now I take that. Two little problems tho.

Requip can make you sleepy. In fact, high doses can turn you off like a light. It takes 3 mg or more to do this to me. I can take 1 mg and get relief from restless legs and not fall asleep.

My restless leg syndrome has now spread to my arms. Now, all my joints, legs and arms, tingle, twitch, and feel creepy and jittery. And it has started doing it all day long. It almost sounds like Parkinson's disease, but it's not. (I am being treated by a neurolgist.) The MS may be contributing something to the mix - who knows? But, I now take Requip all day long, 1mg every 4 hours to keep the jitters and twitches away. If I don't take the Requip, the sensations drive me to distraction - I cannot function normally.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have this to some extent. Not sure if it's RLS or because of my neuropathy (which affects my legs) or a side effect from medication I take for the neuropathy. But I sometimes have this 'have to move my legs' feeling. I've had it worse and I've had it better. I tried the medication Requip for it once but I didn't think I really had it bad enough to warrant taking yet another medication. It's a terrible feeling, not to mention SO annoying! But it's nice to know I'm not the only one these things are happening to, and I'm sure you all feel that way too when you read all the posts.


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

*it is the worst feeling ever, i uncontrollably have to move my legs, i cant keep them still, i kick out and jump a lot. i constantly feel the need to stretch my legs, and nothing stretches them enough!

my bf and me called it Leggy until we realised it had a name lol.*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 24, 2008)

Be careful about any prescription meds for the restless leg syndrome. The newer ones can cause leg edema and swelling.


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

*i know thats why i have always been reluctant to take em. the ones im using now are herbal with red vein leaf extract, supposed to help improve circulation and control twitches. only used them for a few days but so far there is a little improvement 
*


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

During my RLS periods, I find that taking a long hot bath before bed helps more than anything else. Relaxes those muscles...aahhhhh!!!

Yep, anything that warns you on TV that it may cause increased gambling and sexual problems...I will try to find an alternative.


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> My restless leg syndrome has now spread to my arms. Now, all my joints, legs and arms, tingle, twitch, and feel creepy and jittery. And it has started doing it all day long. It almost sounds like Parkinson's disease, but it's not. (I am being treated by a neurolgist.) The MS may be contributing something to the mix - who knows? But, I now take Requip all day long, 1mg every 4 hours to keep the jitters and twitches away. If I don't take the Requip, the sensations drive me to distraction - I cannot function normally.


Good Lord, my dear, I'm glad you have some relief. That would be enough to make me climb the walls.


----------



## Risible (Jan 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i know thats why i have always been reluctant to take em. the ones im using now are herbal with red vein leaf extract, supposed to help improve circulation and control twitches. only used them for a few days but so far there is a little improvement
> *



Bexy, you may already know this, but you have to be very careful when mixing prescription drugs (I believe you're taking an antidepressant?) and herbals, as there hasn't been much formal scientific study done on the effects of herbal medications to date. Be sure and let your prescribing doctor know that you've been taking the herbal med, k?

I haven't been diagnosed with RLS, but judging by the symptoms, I believe I've got it. I don't treat it as I don't want to take any more meds than I'm on right now. I get it occasionally, and it sure makes it hard to sleep those nights. It isn't bothersome during the day. My mom had been diagnosed with it also.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Ris, Jane, and Tina. Taking all this medicine is risky business and I do not substitute any home remedies or supplements unless several of my doctors have okayed them. I take a couple of extra precautions to help keep track of this "witches brew" of meds. I made a chart as a Word Doc and using three column width, labeled each column
- Name of med?
- How much taken?
- What for?

Then the chart is divided into rows for each medication.


Then whenever one of them is changed, I update the list and revise the date on the top. *I also have all my doctors' names on the top and carry a revised copy with me to every office visit to every doctor*. So, on my personal medicine chart I summarized all my meds given by all four of my prescribing docs. Each of them can quickly see what the others are prescribing. And, if I go to a new doc (dentist, podiatrist, mammogram biopsy) I carry a copy as well so they can instantly see what I'm on and I don't have to go it from memory.

I also listed on my chart what drugs I have had bad reactions to and what drugs I have taken in the past that I am no longer on. Plus, any other relevant info. (I've got it down to two typed pages.)

I try and get all my drugs at one pharmacy so that they run checks, however, I must admit, it makes them a little crazy and sometimes they are not equal to the task. lol


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I agree with Ris, Jane, and Tina. Taking all this medicine is risky business and I do not substitute any home remedies or supplements unless several of my doctors have okayed them. I take a couple of extra precautions to help keep track of this "witches brew" of meds. I made a chart as a Word Doc and using three column width, labeled each column
> - Name of med?
> - How much taken?
> - What for?
> ...



The other thing is to take the actual medicine bottles to your doctor's appt. We've found wrong meds in bottles before. (I used to work for an ins. agency that wrote pharmacist's liability. Had one fill a diuretic prescription with a blood thinner.)


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

My mom has RLS that affects her constantly. I get it once in a blue moon, if I've eaten a bag of Skittles or overdone the refined sugar. Some people say they don't notice a connection to sugar, but for me it's true: if I eat more than my share (ahem) of candy, I can count on the RLS kicking in like clockwork.

One thing that works for me is drinking a cup of tonic water (with quinine). Someone already mentioned quinine above. I guess there's just enough in the tonic water to have an effect. It doesn't turn the RLS down all the way, but it does help me.

I was getting these pretty regularly a few years ago. They would drive me nutz. Once I saw that there was a connection (for me) with sugar, I cut back on my sugary treats. That has helped a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya know, Burtimus had restless legs, but never really put a name to it until he was diagnosed with sleep apnea. Since getting his CPAP (and using it religiously) it's gone away. It seems like restless legs can be a side effect of sleep apnea for some people.


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

Risible said:


> Bexy, you may already know this, but you have to be very careful when mixing prescription drugs (I believe you're taking an antidepressant?) and herbals, as there hasn't been much formal scientific study done on the effects of herbal medications to date. Be sure and let your prescribing doctor know that you've been taking the herbal med, k?
> 
> I haven't been diagnosed with RLS, but judging by the symptoms, I believe I've got it. I don't treat it as I don't want to take any more meds than I'm on right now. I get it occasionally, and it sure makes it hard to sleep those nights. It isn't bothersome during the day. My mom had been diagnosed with it also.



*thanks ris, my doc actually recommended them to me so i'm happy enough for now  xo*


----------



## Risible (Jan 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *thanks ris, my doc actually recommended them to me so i'm happy enough for now  xo*



Glad to hear that, Bex.  Hey, check back in here and let us know how the herbal works, k.

M2M, I think you were the one who mentioned the quinine. Just wanted to say that some agency (I think it was the FDA?) officially recommended that use of quinine sulfate be discontinued for uses outside of preventative and treatment of malaria. I was taking it daily at that time (last year up until June, when my insurance discontinued covering it for me) for these terrible muscle cramps I get. It actually worked very well. I was bummed when it was no longer covered, because it's an expensive drug. Does your (and anybody else who takes it for RLS) insurance cover it for RLS?


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2008)

Risible said:


> Glad to hear that, Bex.  Hey, check back in here and let us know how the herbal works, k.
> 
> M2M, I think you were the one who mentioned the quinine. Just wanted to say that some agency (I think it was the FDA?) officially recommended that use of quinine sulfate be discontinued for uses outside of preventative and treatment of malaria. I was taking it daily at that time (last year up until June, when my insurance discontinued covering it for me) for these terrible muscle cramps I get. It actually worked very well. I was bummed when it was no longer covered, because it's an expensive drug. Does your (and anybody else who takes it for RLS) insurance cover it for RLS?



You can still buy *Leg Cramps *over the counter. They are from *Hylands*. Here is a link to their website.
http://www.hylandslegcramps.com/
You should be able to get them at Walmart or a organic food/health food store.


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2008)

Is this what you take for the RLS, M2M? Any side effects?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have it too but not bad, i hardly notice it any more


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2008)

Risible said:


> Is this what you take for the RLS, M2M? Any side effects?



I first took the Hyland Product "Leg Cramps" years ago - and yes, it did work.
Then my doctor switched me to quinine pills. His justification was that the quinine prescription had an exact dosage and were held to stricter standards (for what that's worth). And, finally I have switched over to Requip and been on it for several years now. 

There was some association with quinine and stress on the heart. Since I am getting a little "long in the tooth" and have a family history of coronary artery disease, I understand my docs advice.


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I first took the Hyland Product "Leg Cramps" years ago - and yes, it did work.
> Then my doctor switched me to quinine pills. His justification was that the quinine prescription had an exact dosage and were held to stricter standards (for what that's worth). And, finally I have switched over to Requip and been on it for several years now.
> 
> There was some association with quinine and stress on the heart. Since I am getting a little "long in the tooth" and have a family history of coronary artery disease, I understand my docs advice.



That's what my doc told me - except he stated it can cause arrhythmias, so he discontinued it for me.


----------

